# Veteran plate meanings Ontario



## shogun506 (20 Aug 2012)

I've seen a few of these around and I'm wondering whether there is a code to the numbering on the plates, but I can't find anything about it anywhere. Are they just random numbers or do they represent something about the unit/conflict/etc?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Aug 2012)

Numbers in a series like other license plates. Started with 1V... and I believe I've seen 4V... now.


----------



## Loachman (20 Aug 2012)

I've had a 4VXXXX plate for about three years now.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Aug 2012)

We're just about at 5VXXXX.  Just got mine and it's within spitting distance of 4V9999


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Aug 2012)

You can also get a personalized veteran's plate. There are a few in our area.


----------



## avgpjon (28 Oct 2012)

Yes...I have LUTON on my vet plate.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 Oct 2012)

avgpjon said:
			
		

> Yes...I have LUTON on my vet plate.


Okay, and not being facetious or anything else but (and maybe it's only us Navy types-or even this Navy guy), what is the significance.
BTW, NS is 3 letters and a 2-digit number. I think we are into the Es now.


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Oct 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I've seen a few of these around and I'm wondering whether there is a code to the numbering on the plates, but I can't find anything about it anywhere. Are they just random numbers or do they represent something about the unit/conflict/etc?



I decided to go to the Ontario registration site, got to their Graphic Licence Plate site and noticed that the CF Units are listed as "Community Organizations". Right up there with "Elmer the Safety Elephant"!
Strange I thought. ???

Some could be under "Charity" maybe?   >

jk
ME
edit: added the Elmer reference


----------

